# Nazi Furs and Baby Furs



## Bloopy (Mar 3, 2010)

Why do furries hate Nazi uniform fetishists who bend over backwards to let everyone know they're not really racist more than babyfurs who are actual pedophiles who actually for real poop their pants and make their moms do their poopy laundry?


----------



## Krasl (Mar 3, 2010)

all i can say is ROFL.


----------



## quayza (Mar 3, 2010)

What now?


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 3, 2010)

Your fake and gay :V


----------



## TheNewfie (Mar 3, 2010)

Nazis are fun to kill =D, that is all


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 3, 2010)

Lol, thread is successful troll?


----------



## Krasl (Mar 3, 2010)

TheNewfie said:


> Nazis are fun to kill on COD4 =D, that is all



furx'd!


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 3, 2010)

TheNewfie said:


> Nazis are fun to kill =D, that is all


 this new dude is right :O


----------



## Bloopy (Mar 3, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> Your fake and gay :V



My fake and gay what?


----------



## quayza (Mar 3, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> this new dude is right :O



Whoe dosent like killin nazis.

(Inglorious bastards!)


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 3, 2010)

Bloopy said:


> My fake and gay what?


 I dunno *shrugs*


----------



## Bando (Mar 3, 2010)

TheNewfie said:


> Nazis are fun to kill =D, that is all



I now have to mod CoD5 to have furry heads on the Nazi zombies. This will give me endless lulz and good times :V


----------



## Krasl (Mar 3, 2010)

quayza said:


> Whoe dosent like killin nazis.
> 
> (Inglorious bastards!)



i came to chew bubble gum and kick ass, and i'm all out of bubble gum!



south syde fox said:


> I dunno *shrugs*



lol


----------



## quayza (Mar 3, 2010)

Krasl said:


> i came to chew bubble gum and kick ass, and i'm all out of bubble gum!
> 
> 
> 
> lol



lol i see Duke Nukem.


----------



## TheNewfie (Mar 3, 2010)

quayza said:


> Whoe dosent like killin nazis.
> 
> (Inglorious bastards!)



have not seen that movie yet but I want to.

also OP I'm not sure why furrys hate Nazis more then cubs myself =/


----------



## Krasl (Mar 3, 2010)

quayza said:


> lol i see Duke Nukem.



lol, bingo!
you get a cookie!



TheNewfie said:


> have not seen that movie yet but I want to.
> 
> also OP I'm not sure why furrys hate Nazis more then cubs myself =/



ditto, but it is a funny subject.


----------



## Bloopy (Mar 3, 2010)

TheNewfie said:


> have not seen that movie yet but I want to.
> 
> also OP I'm not sure why furrys hate Nazis more then cubs myself =/



But they're not even Nazis, they just like to have sex in military uniforms, which is way way way less gross then having sex with a baby animal and pooping all over the place.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 3, 2010)

TheNewfie said:


> have not seen that movie yet but I want to.



That movie is awesome.

Anyways, I have no idea.


----------



## TheNewfie (Mar 3, 2010)

Bloopy said:


> But they're not even Nazis, they just like to have sex in military uniforms, which is way way way less gross then having sex with a baby animal and pooping all over the place.



true, imo yeah baby furs are alot more gross


----------



## Krasl (Mar 3, 2010)

TheNewfie said:


> true, imo yeah baby furs are alot more gross



i agree with the newfie! :3


----------



## Tommy (Mar 3, 2010)

TheNewfie said:


> true, imo yeah baby furs are alot more gross



I haven't seen any babyfur pictures. Mainly because of that reason.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 3, 2010)

Tommy said:


> I haven't seen any babyfur pictures. Mainly because of that reason.


 if you saw a normal babyfur thing its like a regular baby with fur but the porn...god that shit is disgusting >:[


----------



## blackedsoul (Mar 3, 2010)

Random alert. random alert


----------



## TheNewfie (Mar 3, 2010)

Krasl said:


> i agree with the newfie! :3



lol thx


----------



## quayza (Mar 3, 2010)

Tommy said:


> I haven't seen any babyfur pictures. Mainly because of that reason.



You have been looking in the wrong places. There is a site that pretty much 95% babyfur and so on.


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 3, 2010)

Bloopy said:


> But they're not even Nazis, they just like to have sex in military uniforms, which is way way way less gross then having sex with a baby animal and pooping all over the place.


ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh soooo true i like uniforms they ish nice and nazis had the most well put together one i bet it was comfy. Damn crafty germans and their ability to make comfy uniforms lol XD but ya baby fur = gross!!!!


----------



## Bando (Mar 3, 2010)

Bloopy said:


> But they're not even Nazis, they just like to have sex in military uniforms, which is way way way less gross then having sex with a baby animal and pooping all over the place.



/agree

it's not that much different than other sex clothes fetish.

Nazis still have the best uniforms IMO. Those things make you 1000% more badass looking.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 3, 2010)

quayza said:


> You have been looking in the wrong places. There is a site that pretty much 95% babyfur and so on.


 Disgusting x.=.x 

Babies are cute, but serious... Who wants to fuck a baby? Imagine doing it to a real baby... EWWW


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 3, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Disgusting x.=.x
> 
> Babies are cute, but serious... Who wants to fuck a baby? Imagine doing it to a real baby... EWWW


lets not imagine that shall we?


----------



## quayza (Mar 3, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Disgusting x.=.x
> 
> Babies are cute, but serious... Who wants to fuck a baby? Imagine doing it to a real baby... EWWW



You need to be put to sleep if you ever do that to a real baby.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 3, 2010)

quayza said:


> You need to put to sleep if you ever do that to a real baby.



I second this statement.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 3, 2010)

Tommy said:


> I second this statement.


 I third it.


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 3, 2010)

quayza said:


> You need to put to sleep if you ever do that to a real baby.


or have your nuts slowly very very very slowly cut offf with a rusty spork


----------



## Weebz (Mar 3, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I now have to mod CoD5 to have furry heads on the Nazi zombies. This will give me endless lulz and good times :V


You could make it easier and go for a DOOM mod.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Blue-Flame said:


> or have your nuts slowly very very very slowly cut offf with a rusty spork



Or both.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 3, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Or both.


 They won't suffer the aftermath though.


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 3, 2010)

oh so true

Edit: and a brick to be shoved into their penis


----------



## quayza (Mar 3, 2010)

Blue-Flame said:


> or have your nuts slowly very very very slowly cut offf with a rusty spork



No no, lets put them in front of a fireing squad with Neddles loaded into there guns taking aim at your crotch. >:3


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 3, 2010)

quayza said:


> No no, lets put them in front of a fireing squad with Neddles loaded into there guns taking aim at your crotch. >:3


hahaha i like the way you thinmk can they be flaming needles Please please please?


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 3, 2010)

quayza said:


> No no, lets put them in front of a fireing squad with Neddles loaded into there guns taking aim at your crotch. >:3


 Sounds kinky o.=.O


----------



## Tommy (Mar 3, 2010)

quayza said:


> No no, lets put them in front of a fireing squad with Neddles loaded into there guns taking aim at your crotch. >:3



I'd like to be a part of that firing squad.


----------



## quayza (Mar 3, 2010)

Blue-Flame said:


> hahaha i like the way you thinmk can they be flaming needles Please please please?



Oh yeah, the more pain the better.^-^


----------



## garoose (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey I'm new here is this the right place to post about my obsession with baby furs?

/my life


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 3, 2010)

quayza said:


> Oh yeah, the more pain the better.^-^


yay!!!! :dips needles in gas:


----------



## quayza (Mar 3, 2010)

garoose said:


> Hey I'm new here is this the right place to post about my obsession with baby furs?
> 
> /my life



Look! Our fist torture victum.


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 3, 2010)

he's in for a treat


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 3, 2010)

quayza said:


> Look! Our fist torture victum.


 I'll get the ropes.


----------



## garoose (Mar 3, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> I'll get the ropes.


 
sounds kinky


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 3, 2010)

garoose said:


> sounds kinky


 I know-


Shit, I'm agreeing with a baby-fur lover. Someone kill me!


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 3, 2010)

guns here get your needle guns hot flamming needles included


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 3, 2010)

TheNewfie said:


> Nazis are fun to kill =D, that is all



what about nazi Zombies, there fun to kill


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 3, 2010)

It feels like we're on a witch-hunt :3


----------



## Kregoth (Mar 3, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> It feels like we're on a witch-hunt :3



We are.

KILL IT WITH FIRE!


----------



## quayza (Mar 3, 2010)

garoose said:


> sounds kinky



How would you like your nuts? Speared, cheese grated , on fire or all of the above?


----------



## Tommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Blue-Flame said:


> guns here get your needle guns hot flamming needles included



I'll take one. We also need to take out that guy who agrees with the baby-fur lover.


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 3, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> It feels like we're on a witch-hunt :3


but we got flamming nail guns in lieu of pitchforks


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 3, 2010)

quayza said:


> How would you like your nuts? Speared, cheese grated , on fire or all of the above?


 They all sound good, could I have his babyfur-loving ballsac with extra crispiness?


----------



## Krasl (Mar 3, 2010)

corn chips and sunkist!


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 3, 2010)

Tommy said:


> I'll take one. We also need to take out that guy who agrees with the baby-fur lover.


40 bucks i drop it a dollar for each kill lol


----------



## 8-bit (Mar 3, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> /agree
> 
> it's not that much different than other sex clothes fetish.
> 
> Nazis still have the best uniforms IMO. Those things make you 1000% more badass looking.


 
Trenchcoats, combat boots and lots of black clothes. :3c


----------



## Bunzi (Mar 3, 2010)

err never heard of baby fur (but ur making me have a wrong mind (XD)  srry for disturbing thoughts . DONT THINK I AM THINKING IT LOOKS WEIRD!!!! an now my mind is off thinking again NEXT SUBJECT BEFORE IT GOES BACK TO WEI... AHHH!!!! ITS BACK!!!


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 3, 2010)

mmm


----------



## quayza (Mar 3, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> They all sound good, could I have his babyfur-loving ballsac with extra crispiness?



Sure i will even gift wrap it for ya.
SURPRISE!


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 3, 2010)

Tommy said:


> I'll take one. We also need to take out that guy who agrees with the baby-fur lover.


Wait? What! I don't support no baby-loving fur!



quayza said:


> Sure i will even gift wrap it for ya.
> SURPRISE!


 
Mhhh ^^ Best gift I've ever gotten


----------



## Tommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Blue-Flame said:


> 40 bucks i drop it a dollar for each kill lol



I just killed 40. Is it free now?



Dragon-Shark said:


> Wait? What! I don't support no baby-loving fur!



LIAR! You even confessed!


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 3, 2010)

Tommy said:


> LIAR! You even confessed!


I meant the ropes! THE ROPES! T-T


----------



## garoose (Mar 3, 2010)

whoa I didn't even get a chance to choose how my balls were cooked, this thread is flying now lol


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 3, 2010)

garoose said:


> whoa I didn't even get a chance to choose how my balls were cooked, this thread is flying now lol


 Your ballsacs are mine now, bitch.


----------



## quayza (Mar 3, 2010)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH NOOOOOOOOOTTTTTTTT MMMYYYYYYY NUUUUUUTTTTTZZZZZZ!

The plesant screams,>:3


----------



## Bunzi (Mar 3, 2010)

can i has some? *gives everyone a cookie*


----------



## garoose (Mar 3, 2010)

Bunzi said:


> can i has some? *gives everyone a cookie*


 
what kind of cookie?

Edit: Oh and can't i even have a bite of my own ballsack?


----------



## Bunzi (Mar 3, 2010)

XD damn chat flys .. not the balls ... i want the sunkist


----------



## Bunzi (Mar 3, 2010)

err magic cookies? they make u has furr


----------



## quayza (Mar 3, 2010)

garoose said:


> what kind of cookie?
> 
> Edit: Oh and can't i even have a bite of my own ballsack?



Nut sackian flavor.

Dont eat it!


----------



## garoose (Mar 3, 2010)

Bunzi said:


> err magic cookies? they make u has furr


 
what kind of fur?


----------



## Bunzi (Mar 3, 2010)

all kinds if u can think it u can have it  
(still needs help on my thread its in den i think)


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 3, 2010)

Do you think steamed ballsac on a plate is good or fried ballsac on a stick? They both sound delicious... I'll be glad to share some... But not too much D:<


No, you may not eat your ballsac.


----------



## garoose (Mar 3, 2010)

Bunzi said:


> all kinds if u can think it u can have it
> (still needs help on my thread its in den i think)


 
what kind of....ummm...oh damn ok *eats the cookie*


----------



## garoose (Mar 3, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Do you think steamed ballsac on a plate is good or fried ballsac on a stick? They both sound delicious... I'll be glad to share some... But not too much D:<
> 
> 
> No, you may not eat your ballsac.


 
well there are two....

edit: oops more dublposting action


----------



## Tommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Bunzi said:


> all kinds if u can think it u can have it
> (still needs help on my thread its in den i think)



*eats cookie*

Wait a minute...


----------



## quayza (Mar 3, 2010)

garoose said:


> well there are two....



Double post! *Throws nuts at you*


----------



## garoose (Mar 3, 2010)

quayza said:


> Double post! *Throws nuts at you*


 
Ha *reattachs nut* I win

edit: crap but now that made me lose


----------



## quayza (Mar 3, 2010)

garoose said:


> Ha *reattachs nut* I win
> 
> edit: crap but now that made me lose



Yeah cuz now you have to relive the pain. "Get the Needles!"


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 3, 2010)

quayza said:


> Yeah cuz now you have to relive the pain. "Get the Needles!"


 ^.=.^ I'll get his left side.


----------



## garoose (Mar 3, 2010)

quayza said:


> Yeah cuz now you have to relive the pain. "Get the Needles!"


 
noo not the needles! anything but the needles!  (lol I saw this face sitting there and it amused me)


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 3, 2010)

garoose said:


> noo not the needles! anything but the needles!  (lol I saw this face sitting there and it amused me)


PROBABLY CAUSE IT REMINDED YOU OF BABIES! 


SUFFER MY DISPLEASURE D:< Pew Pew Pewwwwwwww! *Fires needles


Shit, am I high or something.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Shit, am I high or something.



Possibly.


----------



## garoose (Mar 3, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> PROBABLY CAUSE IT REMINDED YOU OF BABIES!
> 
> 
> SUFFER MY DISPLEASURE D:< Pew Pew Pewwwwwwww! *Fires needles
> ...


 
lawlzizzles, life is boring, thats my theory

btw I liked the sound effects, really added to the imagery


----------



## Bunzi (Mar 3, 2010)

Lol XD  tampura ballsac might be good? any thoughts?


----------



## Bunzi (Mar 3, 2010)

my birthday is on the 16th and idk what i wanna do !!! 
grr double post srry


----------



## garoose (Mar 3, 2010)

Bunzi said:


> Lol XD tampura ballsac might be good? any thoughts?


 
tempura anything is good



Bunzi said:


> my birthday is on the 16th and idk what i wanna do !!! :sad:
> grr double post srry


 
my birthday is on the 22nd Yay

(yay for skillful editing)


----------



## TDK (Mar 3, 2010)

Brown is such a nice uniform color, who wouldn't like to wear it? :I


----------



## quayza (Mar 3, 2010)

Bunzi said:


> my birthday is on the 16th and idk what i wanna do !!!
> grr double post srry



Invite dwaggy over, thats what you can do. We can go ride ATVs in the woods lol.


My B-day is on the 28th of this month. Yay.


----------



## Boondawks (Mar 3, 2010)

The fursecuted persecute those weaker than them.

THE CIIIIIIRRRRCCCCCLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEEE OOOOFFFF LLIIIIFFFEEEE


----------



## Tommy (Mar 3, 2010)

quayza said:


> Invite dwaggy over, thats what you can do. We can go ride ATVs in the woods lol.



Sounds like fun, can I come too?


----------



## garoose (Mar 3, 2010)

quayza said:


> Invite dwaggy over, thats what you can do. We can go ride ATVs in the woods lol.


 
Sounds like fun, I only get to ride four wheelers when I visit my grandparents in MI


----------



## quayza (Mar 3, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Sounds like fun, can I come too?



Sure. We can hold some races.


----------



## garoose (Mar 3, 2010)

quayza said:


> My B-day is on the 28th of this month. Yay.


 
wow a lot of people with bdays this month, we gotta make a thread pertaining to this lol


----------



## quayza (Mar 3, 2010)

garoose said:


> wow a lot of people with bdays this month, we gotta make a thread pertaining to this lol



Would be awsome.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 3, 2010)

Pfft >.=.> Lucky March b-days


----------



## Tommy (Mar 3, 2010)

quayza said:


> Would be awsome.



But what about next month? :/


----------



## garoose (Mar 3, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Pfft >.=.> Lucky March b-days


 
we bask in your jealousy


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 3, 2010)

garoose said:


> we bask in your jealousy


 I'm not jealous!


----------



## garoose (Mar 3, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> I'm not jealous!


 
everyone knows march is the best month


----------



## quayza (Mar 3, 2010)

Tommy said:


> But what about next month? :/



Your right. Could get kind of crazy lol.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 3, 2010)

Hmph... Whats the worst?


----------



## garoose (Mar 3, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Hmph... Whats the worst?


 
Whatever month your birthday is in wahahahahahaha *maniacal face*


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 3, 2010)

garoose said:


> Whatever month your birthday is in wahahahahahaha *maniacal face*


 x.=.x I saw that coming... Sorta


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 3, 2010)

Tommy said:


> I just killed 40. Is it free now? QUOTE]
> indeed it is
> 
> Edit:and the best for last march 31st sucka


----------



## garoose (Mar 4, 2010)

Blue-Flame said:


> Edit:and the best for last march 31st sucka


 
No I've been defeated!


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 4, 2010)

garoose said:


> No I've been defeated!


yes, yes you have, have a cookie for second best....


----------



## Jesie (Mar 4, 2010)

Good God! Someone cut off that poor bastard's feet!


----------



## Ricky (Mar 4, 2010)

Bloopy said:


> Why do furries hate Nazi uniform fetishists who bend over backwards to let everyone know they're not really racist more than babyfurs who are actual pedophiles who actually for real poop their pants and make their moms do their poopy laundry?



I haven't noticed this at all. They are hated equally.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 4, 2010)

*WHAT THE SHIT TACO IS GOING ON HERE?!*


----------



## Ricky (Mar 4, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> *WHAT THE SHIT TACO IS GOING ON HERE?!*



_*Shit taco*_...  Is that a Mexican babyfur?


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 4, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Shit taco... Is that a Mexican babyfur?


 Hmm now that you say that, I have now found a new insult


----------



## garoose (Mar 4, 2010)

Blue-Flame said:


> yes, yes you have, have a cookie for second best....


 
woot this forum is generous, second cookie today!


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 4, 2010)

Ricky said:


> _*Shit taco*_...  Is that a Mexican babyfur?


hahahahahahahaha oh holy shit i love it!!!


----------



## Lobar (Mar 4, 2010)

how the fuck is this thread not locked yet


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 4, 2010)

Lobar said:


> how the fuck is this thread not locked yet


 I have magic hands :3


----------



## Jesie (Mar 4, 2010)

Sounds like a mystery for the Scooby Gang!


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 4, 2010)

Jesie said:


> Sounds like a mystery for the Scooby Gang!


 
But the mystery is already solved, it was OLD MAN JENKINS!


----------



## Jesie (Mar 4, 2010)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 4, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> But the mystery is already solved, it was OLD MAN JENKINS!


again?


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 4, 2010)

Blue-Flame said:


> again?


 Apparently he escaped from jail, bought a scarecrow costume and a laptop then started scaring the mods from the forums though I don't know why he bought the costume in the first place :\


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 4, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Apparently he escaped from jail, bought a scarecrow costume and a laptop then started scaring the mods from the forums though I don't know why he bought the costume in the first place :\


no one knows he likes it


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 4, 2010)

All Nazis are racists even Grammar Nazis.  Those guys are very racist against the illiterate.  :{


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 4, 2010)

I have a swasi tat on my ass.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 4, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> All Nazis are racists even Grammar Nazis.  Those guys are very racist against the illiterate.  :{



yes. because racism is defined by means other than race. :V

holy crap I cant spell. that means I belong to the "I cant spell" race. hurr.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 4, 2010)

I have pants.

Also, automater, Babyfurs need to grow up and Nazi furs should try the same "body treatment and cleansing" the Nazis did to jewish.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 4, 2010)

Bloopy said:


> Why do furries hate Nazi uniform fetishists who bend over backwards to let everyone know they're not really racist more than babyfurs *who are actual pedophiles who actually for real poop their pants and make their moms do their poopy laundry?*



YOU NEED TO DO SOME FUCKING RESEARCH ON BABYFURS! God damn woman you just showed me you are extremely fucking narrow minded and know jack fucking shit about babyfurs.


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 4, 2010)

I have a friend who's a furzi and they are a bit more than sex clothes (although I have to say, the clothes are hot lol). There is a whole underlying theology of "death to fur-fags" (or just really mess them up cause idk if they'd ever actually kill someone lol).


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 4, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> yes. because racism is defined by means other than race. :V
> 
> holy crap I cant spell. that means I belong to the "I cant spell" race. hurr.



lmfao good way to put that. 

I have a close friend who has a nicely done swastika tatt on her leg... as well as 14/88, skinhead, Heil Hitler and a few other neo-nazi tatts. She's gorgeous and man those tatts (and sometimes her mouth) really stir up fun when we go out XD


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 4, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> yes. because racism is defined by means other than race. :V
> 
> holy crap I cant spell. that means I belong to the "I cant spell" race. hurr.


 
How dare they try to put us down, I say we have a rev*u*lt


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 4, 2010)

lol


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 4, 2010)

KashakuTatsu said:


> lol



What exactly is Otherkin?


----------



## xcliber (Mar 4, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> God damn woman you just showed me you are extremely fucking narrow minded and know jack fucking shit about babyfurs.


 
I may have finally found something to sig.

edit:
lol babyfur thread.
Saw a thread about babyfurs on an AB/DL website. AB/DLs actually believe they are on the same (low) level of the social ladder as furries. I couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 4, 2010)

xcliber said:


> I may have finally found something to sig.



Copyright RandyDarkshade.


Lol


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 4, 2010)

So anyway, who watched Valkyrie and thought Bill Nighy as General Olbricht looked great in his uniform?

'CAUSE I SURE DID. <3

Liking sexy uniforms =/= actual Nazi.
Also I'm not white, so...


----------



## Usarise (Mar 4, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> So anyway, who watched Valkyrie and thought Bill Nighy as General Olbricht looked great in his uniform?
> 
> 'CAUSE I SURE DID. <3
> 
> ...


 NO! you can NOT like nazis! >.<  

eh i think theyre pretty cool myself....except for the whole genocide thing....


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 4, 2010)

Usarise said:


> except for the whole genocide thing....



Oh _that_.

They don't get enough respect for all the wonderful advances in SCIENCE! they gave us.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 4, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Oh _that_.
> 
> They don't get enough respect for all the wonderful advances in SCIENCE! they gave us.


 i know! If america and russia dint invade Berlin we wouldnt have our space programs!


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 4, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> What exactly is Otherkin?



To put it simply: People who hold a spiritual belief that they have non-human souls. If the soul is a creature like a wolf, fox, etc then they are called Therians.

I put that cause kept getting annoyed having to go into detail and repeat "non-anthro" and "not furry" during art trade negotiations with people who don't draw furries.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 4, 2010)

KashakuTatsu said:


> To put it simply: People who hold a spiritual belief that they have non-human souls. *If the soul is a creature like a wolf, fox, etc then they are called Therians.*
> 
> I put that cause kept getting annoyed having to go into detail and repeat "non-anthro" and "not furry" during art trade negotiations with people who don't draw furries.


NO >:[

Therians have human souls. They're just shamanistic.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 4, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> NO >:[
> 
> Therians have human souls. They're just shamanistic.


 and you know this...why?


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 4, 2010)

most of the ones I've run across don't share any belief they are human at all except in body


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 4, 2010)

Usarise said:


> and you know this...why?


Because according to what I know as a therian, I am one. And I'm human.


KashakuTatsu said:


> most of the ones I've run across don't share any belief they are human at all except in body


Weird, must be those nutherians.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 4, 2010)

KashakuTatsu said:


> most of the ones I've run across don't share any belief they are human at all except in body


thats weird! >.< you should treat them like they arent human then! grab your gun and show them how we treat animals!



Shenzebo said:


> Because according to what I know as a therian, I am one. And I'm human.


 ok then >.>    i dont get the whole religion thing but w/e then....


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 4, 2010)

um am otherkin so there's not showin them anything except a dragon would eat a fox XD


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 4, 2010)

@ Kashaku: FYI, I don't think it's weird that you have a different soul :3


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 4, 2010)

"What are Therians? 
"Therians are people who believe *that they are, in whole or in part, a non-human animal. *That is to say that part of their core being is a non-human animal, be it spiritually, mentally, et cetera. Unlike furry lifestylers, therians do not necessarily try to outwardly project their animalistic nature, nor do they choose their animal side. They consider themselves to be an animal within, and do not generally give it a name, or use it as a game persona. "" 

XD just had to run to the group and get the quote lol


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 4, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> @ Kashaku: FYI, I don't think it's weird that you have a different soul :3



really? I do as dragons don't exist. Assuming A: her "soul" is also her fursona and B: that it is not the type of dragon that does exist.


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 4, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> @ Kashaku: FYI, I don't think it's weird that you have a different soul :3



well thankies ^.=.^ can't say I get that often heh


----------



## Usarise (Mar 4, 2010)

i dont take offence by this but.... how did u come to believe you had an animal soul? and to believe in a "soul" in general?


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 4, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> really? I do as dragons don't exist. Assuming A: her "soul" is also her fursona and B: that it is not the type of dragon that does exist.



it does exist, chaos dragons are one of the ones we follow within my religious practice. and wouldn't call it a "fursona" since I don't really RP and am not anthro. 

What's next, Tiamat is a hydra? lmfao


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 4, 2010)

KashakuTatsu said:


> "What are Therians?
> "Therians are people who believe *that they are, in whole or in part, a non-human animal. *That is to say that part of their core being is a non-human animal, be it spiritually, mentally, et cetera. Unlike furry lifestylers, therians do not necessarily try to outwardly project their animalistic nature, nor do they choose their animal side. They consider themselves to be an animal within, and do not generally give it a name, or use it as a game persona. ""
> 
> XD just had to run to the group and get the quote lol


Wikipedia defines it as more of a shamanistic thing. I guess it means different things to different people.


RandyDarkshade said:


> really? I do as dragons don't exist. Assuming A: her "soul" is also her fursona and B: that it is not the type of dragon that does exist.


Blah blah blah. It's a spiritual thing, can't really explain it with conventional wisdom.


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 4, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i dont take offence by this but.... how did u come to believe you had an animal soul? and to believe in a "soul" in general?



Through meditations, past life regressions, general trance work.... I draw Kha'thiqa as the form I am in the trances. As much as I tried to force the trances to have a human form (cause some of the guided meditations pretty much required to be human) it would fail horribly. IF I got it to show me as a human, it'd only last a few seconds until I was back to the black dragon lol so I just accepted it. 

And yes I believe in souls. Actually I have kind of a shamanic view on the world where everything has a soul/spirit/life-force. It kind of gets shinto-ish when I get into car's having personalities of sorts... Mostly comes up when someone says something bad about my car while in it and it won't work right until they apologize. (it's happened more than once lol)


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 4, 2010)

KashakuTatsu said:


> it does exist, chaos dragons are one of the ones we follow within my religious practice. and wouldn't call it a "fursona" since I don't really RP and am not anthro.
> 
> What's next, Tiamat is a hydra? lmfao



You don't have to have a fursona AND rp. Are you that naive to fursonas? I know people who have a fursona and DON'T RP. also Chaos dragons do not exist, you can not have a soul of something non existent.


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 4, 2010)

can't prove or disprove the existence of a deity... 

and what I know of a fursona is basically an anthro form of you that is used for rp... non of that applies to my art of myself lol


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 4, 2010)

KashakuTatsu said:


> can't prove or disprove the existence of a deity...
> 
> and what I know of a fursona is basically an anthro form of you that is used for rp... non of that applies to my art of myself lol



Not always, it can be just a representation of oneself in an anthro form. Doesn't have to be used in RP.


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 4, 2010)

either way, anthro-dragons are something I refuse to draw lol hell I don't even use anime-style human-like expressions.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 4, 2010)

I want to see a nazi therian babyfur.


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 4, 2010)

a baby nazi would be adorable


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 4, 2010)

KashakuTatsu said:


> a baby nazi would be adorable



a baby nazi that has a BDSM fetish.


----------



## Leon (Mar 4, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> a baby nazi that has a BDSM fetish.


 
Careful there you're gettin me all hot and bothered. :V


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 4, 2010)

leon said:


> Careful there you're gettin me all hot and bothered. :V



*whips*


----------



## Leon (Mar 4, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> *whips*


 
What the hell was that? Whip me like you mean it!!


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 4, 2010)

leon said:


> What the hell was that? Whip me like you mean it!!



WELL FUCK!

GET ON THE FLOOR AND TAKE IT LIKE A MAN

*WHIP WHIP WHIP WHIP*


----------



## Leon (Mar 4, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> WELL FUCK!
> 
> GET ON THE FLOOR AND TAKE IT LIKE A MAN
> 
> *WHIP WHIP WHIP WHIP*


 
OHYES!!!!!

MORE DAMNIT MORE!!!!!!


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 4, 2010)

KashakuTatsu said:


> I have a friend who's a furzi and they are a bit more than sex clothes (although I have to say, the clothes are hot lol). There is a whole underlying theology of "death to fur-fags" (or just really mess them up cause idk if they'd ever actually kill someone lol).


i have a couple furzi friends and they don't try to kill me lol but i gotta agree they look damn hot in those uniforms hahaha


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 4, 2010)

I know a Nazifur. She's p cool.


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 4, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> I know a Nazifur. She's p cool.


does she look hot in a uniform?


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 4, 2010)

Blue-Flame said:


> does she look hot in a uniform?


She doesn't have pics of herself that I know of *sadface*


----------



## Leon (Mar 4, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> She doesn't have pics of herself that I know of *sadface*


 
I'm sure you would look hot in uniform. :3c


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 4, 2010)

he he

Edit: to Leon those uniforms make anyone look sexy


----------



## Willow (Mar 4, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Your fake and gay :V


This XDD =3


----------



## Ikrit (Mar 4, 2010)

oh look,
another babyfur hate thread


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 4, 2010)

lazyredhead said:


> oh look,
> another babyfur hate thread


 Mhhh... I smell blood.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 4, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> This XDD =3


 yup =3

man he got some good vids


----------



## Insidious_Christmas (Mar 5, 2010)

lazyredhead said:


> oh look,
> another babyfur hate thread


There can never be enough.


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 5, 2010)

Insidious_Christmas said:


> There can never be enough.


agreed


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 5, 2010)

I like the nazi uniforms,
they are sexy, and designed by hugo boss.


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 5, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I like the nazi uniforms,
> they are sexy, and designed by hugo boss.


mmmm hmmm lol


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 5, 2010)

Blue-Flame said:


> mmmm hmmm lol


Yeah guy!


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 5, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Yeah guy!


i wonder if my friend will let me borrow his after i find a mate hmmm >.> lol


----------



## Wilk Freeman (Mar 5, 2010)

I think people dislike Nazi uniform fetishes more then Babyfurs because they don't realize and are to ignorant to understand that most people who like the Nazi uniform fetish are not Nazis themselves and all they can only judge it on is "Person wear Nazi uniform = Nazi".

Edit: And yeah, there are some actual Nazis but you cant categorize them all as Nazis.
If you want a reason as to why someone might wear a Nazi uniform even though there not a Nazi it's because it shows dominance, or at least for me.


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 5, 2010)

Wilk Freeman said:


> I think people dislike Nazi uniform fetishes more then Babyfurs because they don't realize and are to ignorant to understand that most people who like the Nazi uniform fetish are not Nazis themselves and all they can only judge it on is "Person wear Nazi uniform = Nazi".


i just happen to like uniforms lol


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 5, 2010)

Blue-Flame said:


> i just happen to like uniforms lol


I just happen to like uniforms as well.
Any uniform that looks nice, I want it.
The Nazi uniform is just great.


----------



## Ricky (Mar 5, 2010)

Wilk Freeman said:


> I think people dislike Nazi uniform fetishes more then Babyfurs because they don't realize and are to ignorant to understand that most people who like the Nazi uniform fetish are not Nazis themselves and all they can only judge it on is "Person wear Nazi uniform = Nazi".



People who wear Nazi uniforms and bitch about being "misunderstood" are fucking morons as well.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Mar 5, 2010)

Why can't they just be German Army Furs?  The whole army got cool outfits anyway.


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 5, 2010)

Ricky said:


> People who wear Nazi uniforms and bitch about being "misunderstood" are fucking morons as well.


people wernt made to understand me lol


----------



## Ricky (Mar 5, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> Why can't they just be German Army Furs?  The whole army got cool outfits anyway.



Because then they couldn't bitch about being misunderstood.


----------



## Wilk Freeman (Mar 5, 2010)

Ricky said:


> People who wear Nazi uniforms and bitch about being "misunderstood" are fucking morons as well.


Yeah, they shouldn't expect everyone to understand them. But the people who don't understand them are usually too lazy to try to.


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 5, 2010)

Wilk Freeman said:


> Yeah, they shouldn't expect everyone to understand them. But the people who don't understand them are usually too lazy to try to.


oh good call


----------



## Ricky (Mar 5, 2010)

Wilk Freeman said:


> Yeah, they shouldn't expect everyone to understand them. But the people who don't understand them are usually too lazy to try to.



Maybe they just don't give a fuck?

Walking around in a Nazi uniform is going to offend people, plain and simple.

Anyone who thinks otherwise needs to pull their head out of their ass.


----------



## Wilk Freeman (Mar 5, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Maybe they just don't give a fuck?
> 
> Walking around in a Nazi uniform is going to offend people, plain and simple.
> 
> Anyone who thinks otherwise needs to pull their head out of their ass.


 Sorry i misunderstood, i didn't know we were talking about people walking around in public in a Nazi uniform.


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 5, 2010)

Edit: to ricky-hmmm ok ok i see your point as well


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 5, 2010)

lol Walking around in a Nazi uniform,
who thinks of something like that?
I would, only instead of a swastika it would be a happy face with cat ears :3


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 5, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> lol Walking around in a Nazi uniform,
> who thinks of something like that?
> I would, only instead of a swastika it would be a happy face with cat ears :3


lol :3


----------



## Ricky (Mar 5, 2010)

Wilk Freeman said:


> Sorry i misunderstood, i didn't know we were talking about people walking around in public in a Nazi uniform.



They do it at cons all the time.  They probably do it elsewhere as well.

I remember this one FWA I was in the lobby with my friend Koogs and some Air Force guy (there was some air force thing going on) was talking with a fur about the con.  The fur was losing, the air force dude was drunk and we totally thought there was going to be a fight and were ready to jump in and help if shit went down.  Right then a whole elevator full of Nazi furs in uniform got out right accross from the two and he fucking MISSED IT.  I don't know how.  That was some funny shit

Personally, I don't care...  I think it gives a bad impression for some people but I've never really cared about that anyway.  And yeah, I know about the fetish.  There's also such a thing as reality.

Another story, I once started a fight -- about 40 people in my friend's front yard over New Year's.  The whole thing started because someone mentioned Hitler and I made some comment that he's a military genius despite being an asshole but they were drunk enough that it started a fight.  His family vs. the 20 or so kids that came over together.  They got chased out but the reindeer in the front got trashed.  I didn't even step in because I didn't know who the fuck was who.  It was fun to watch though.

Just goes to show, people won't try to understand things all the time, especially if they are drunk (and if it involves Hitler).


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 5, 2010)

Ricky said:


> They do it at cons all the time.  They probably do it elsewhere as well.
> 
> I remember this one FWA I was in the lobby with my friend Koogs and some Air Force guy (there was some air force thing going on) was talking with a fur about the con.  The fur was losing, the air force dude was drunk and we totally thought there was going to be a fight and were ready to jump in and help if shit went down.  Right then a whole elevator full of Nazi furs in uniform got out right accross from the two and he fucking MISSED IT.  I don't know how.  That was some funny shit
> 
> ...


so true


----------



## Lazydabear (Mar 5, 2010)

I don't know how many women renact Anna Frank's Nazi Fantasy?


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 5, 2010)

Lazydabear said:


> I don't know how many women renact Anna Frank's Nazi Fantasy?


thousands?


----------



## Bloopy (Mar 5, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> YOU NEED TO DO SOME FUCKING RESEARCH ON BABYFURS! God damn woman you just showed me you are extremely fucking narrow minded and know jack fucking shit about babyfurs.



I've done plenty of research, and I know no babyfur with an ounce of dignity would ever admit to it. But sometimes the truly socially retarded ones are let loose on the Internet, and all the other babyfurs are quick to say YOU GIVE US A BAD NAME WE DON'T ALL DO THAT, but I know the truth, I know it is all an elaborate scheme of the furluminati to give furries a better reputation and hide the truth from the eyes of the public!!!! Just like how the vast majority of people aren't saying &quot;yes&quot; in that &quot;did you discover the fandom through porn?&quot; poll. IT'S THE FURLUMINATI, I TELL YOU.  I can't find that post from babynaruto on My Anime List where he was bragging about having dreams where he shat his diaper and woke up in a bed full of poopy and peepee, so have this other choice quote:


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 5, 2010)

I don't mind Nazi Furs, none of the Nazi Furs I've spoken to actually are Nazi's. Baby Furs creep me out way more.

However I may be biased because I think military uniforms are sexy.....


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 5, 2010)

Bloopy said:


> I've done plenty of research, and I know no babyfur with an ounce of dignity would ever admit to it. But sometimes the truly socially retarded ones are let loose on the Internet, and all the other babyfurs are quick to say YOU GIVE US A BAD NAME WE DON'T ALL DO THAT, but I know the truth, I know it is all an elaborate scheme of the furluminati to give furries a better reputation and hide the truth from the eyes of the public!!!! Just like how the vast majority of people aren't saying &quot;yes&quot; in that &quot;did you discover the fandom through porn?&quot; poll. IT'S THE FURLUMINATI, I TELL YOU.  I can't find that post from babynaruto on My Anime List where he was bragging about having dreams where he shat his diaper and woke up in a bed full of poopy and peepee, so have this other choice quote: [/QUOTE}
> 
> One quote from one babyfur DOES NOT speak for all babyfurs out there. I too know a babyfur or two and they don't do the shit your closed mind is saying they do. I suppose every furry fursuits aswell do they? just because some furries fursuit I guess we all do.
> 
> You logic is fail bloopy. Your are extremely fucking narrow minded. How can you sit there and say you "know" the truth? You don't KNOW every babyfur on the planet personally, you don't KNOW every babyfurs private life. Just because some babyfurs "deny" they do certain things does not mean they a\re lieing about it.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

I think most furs are really weird.... there are ones who dress like babys? 0_0 PEDO ALERT.

and theres nazi ones too? 0_0  i thought we were talkin bout the drawings.....
Fursuit and a Nazi uniform?! NO! THATS FUCKED UP!


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 5, 2010)

well this thread has made me lol :3


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> I think most furs are really weird.... there are ones who dress like babys? 0_0 PEDO ALERT.
> 
> and theres nazi ones too? 0_0  i thought we were talkin bout the drawings.....
> Fursuit and a Nazi uniform?! NO! THATS FUCKED UP!



I don't care, I try not to judge people by the things they do. Unless it is extreme.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I don't care, I try not to judge people by the things they do. Unless it is extreme.


 If an adult is runnin around in a diaper or in a full nazi uniform you would not judge them?  i cant believe that.


----------



## Lazydabear (Mar 5, 2010)

Blue-Flame said:


> thousands?


 
Possible, I guess if you count how many women that are jewish want to renact Anna Frank's Nazi Fantasy I am sure they would have to pay someone to dress up as a German Shock Trooper.


----------



## xcliber (Mar 5, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> One quote from one babyfur DOES NOT speak for all babyfurs out there. I too know a babyfur or two and they don't do the shit your closed mind is saying they do. I suppose every furry fursuits aswell do they? just because some furries fursuit I guess we all do.
> 
> You logic is fail bloopy. Your are extremely fucking narrow minded. How can you sit there and say you "know" the truth? You don't KNOW every babyfur on the planet personally, you don't KNOW every babyfurs private life. Just because some babyfurs "deny" they do certain things does not mean they a\re lieing about it.


 
Save your breath. She knows how retarded she sounds and how wrong she is. She's just doing it for the lulz. And in the unlikely scenario that she (or any of the other people playing into the joke) actually believes this shit, then just sit back and laugh at her ignorance since it's clear that she's not going to be swayed by anything we say.

Thread will probably be locked soon anyway. Actually, I'm surprised it hasn't been already.

I may be a babyfur myself, but I know I too would judge/laugh at someone who openly expresses or flaunts their passion for diapers. It's just wrong (to go around showing it off to the world). I don't care what you do in private as long as it *stays* private.

Bloopy is right that other AB/DLs are quick to downplay those morons, but they do it for the same reason that furries downplay the whole fursuit sex thing.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

Lazydabear said:


> Possible, I guess if you count how many women that are jewish want to renact Anna Frank's Nazi Fantasy I am sure they would have to pay someone to dress up as a German Shock Trooper.


 what is this Anna Frank's Nazi Fantasy? some vid or sumthin?


----------



## Shadow (Mar 5, 2010)

I like Nazi attire for aesthetics. Nothing else. If you think I like them for something more, keep your hand out of your pants. :V


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

Shadow said:


> I like Nazi attire for aesthetics. Nothing else. If you think I like them for something more, keep your hand out of your pants. :V


 i dont think that way most of the time with nazis.... so do u like their actions too?


----------



## Shadow (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i dont think that way most of the time with nazis.... so do u like their actions too?



You read comprehensively, right?



Shadow said:


> *I like Nazi attire for aesthetics. Nothing else. If you think I like them for something more, keep your hand out of your pants. :V*


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> If an adult is runnin around in a diaper or in a full nazi uniform you would not judge them?  i cant believe that.



Easiest and fastest way to win me over as a friend is to have the right personality. So no, I would not judge someone for running around in diapers. I'd only judge/dislike someone if it was extreme such as pedophillia/beastiality. Those are the only two that will make me dislike someone instantly.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

Shadow said:


> You read comprehensively, right?


ok i get it then ^^ a lot of places still use uniforms similar to them u know...



RandyDarkshade said:


> Easiest and fastest way to win me over as a friend is to have the right personality. So no, I would not judge someone for running around in diapers. I'd only judge/dislike someone if it was extreme such as pedophillia/beastiality. Those are the only two that will make me dislike someone instantly.


Ok then.... 0_0 most ppl running around in diapers are usually a bit "off".... and you didint mention if you would judge someone in a nazi uniform.... Would you? and would it make a diference if they were wearing just the uniform AND a fursuit?

and yes... child and animal fuckers should be hated on.


----------



## xcliber (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Ok then.... 0_0 most ppl running around in diapers are usually a bit "off"....


True, but for (most of) the ones that conceal it, you'd never know they were any different from a normal person.


Usarise said:


> and yes... child and animal fuckers should be hated on.


I believe this is something all of us can agree on.

The one thing that you have to realize with AB/DLs is, while it is often a sexual thing, it's an attraction to or desire to wear the diaper itself, not for other people in diapers. It's a sexual desire to "be in diapers" rather than to "fuck that which is in diapers".

Much in the same way that many Furries like the idea of *having *paws and a tail or other animal features rather than banging that which has these features (actual animals).


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

xcliber said:


> True, but for (most of) the ones that conceal it, you'd never know they were any different from a normal person.
> 
> Much in the same way that many Furries like the idea of *having *paws and a tail or other animal features rather than banging that which has these features (actual animals).


 they are wearing a diaper! they are NOT normal!  ...unless of course they have like problems and need a diaper....

and that is why most ppl hate furs...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> they are wearing a diaper! they are NOT normal!  ...unless of course they have like problems and need a diaper....
> 
> and that is why most ppl hate furs...



How can you even tell if they are wearing one if some of them conceal it? and is like porn of naked anthro animals considered "normal"? Is wearing tails, paws or a whole fursuit considered "normal"? No, it is not, normal does not exist.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> How can you even tell if they are wearing one if some of them conceal it? and is like porn of naked anthro animals considered "normal"? Is wearing tails, paws or a whole fursuit considered "normal"? No, it is not, normal does not exist.


 normal doesnt exist.  but there are some things that are weirder than others....   and i dont look at antro porn.... 0_0


----------



## xcliber (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> they are wearing a diaper! they are NOT normal!  ...unless of course they have like problems and need a diaper....


It's no different than fapping to herm, lizard, she-males with 50 boobs and 10 dog dicks shoving a dragons head down their throat and an anthro wolf into one of their 2 human vaginas with tentacles and tails protruding from its back penetrating any remaining open holes on all 3 creatures. Comparatively, diapers seem pretty damn normal. 
damn, ninja'd.

But just because YOU don't doesn't mean OTHERS don't.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

xcliber said:


> It's no different than fapping to herm, lizard, she-males with 50 boobs and 10 dog dicks shoving a dragons head down their throat and an anthro wolf into one of their 2 human vaginas with tentacles and tails protruding from its back penetrating any remaining open holes on all 3 creatures. Comparatively, diapers seem pretty damn normal.
> damn, ninja'd.
> But just because YOU don't doesn't mean OTHERS don't.


 That was....unpleasant to read 0_0 and disturbing....

yeah but those OTHER ppl are kinda fucked in the head if ya know what i mean...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> That was....unpleasant to read 0_0 and disturbing....
> 
> yeah but those OTHER ppl are kinda fucked in the head if ya know what i mean...



So are most furries. I'm sure you have a fetish or something someone will find weird. Also, I will guarantee you there are more furries out there that look at furry porn then there are to the number of babyfurs in the fandom.


----------



## xcliber (Mar 5, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> So are most furries. I'm sure you have a fetish or something someone will find weird.



Which is basically what I'm getting at. Nobody is "normal".
A person's only claim to normality is to be a part of the "abnormal" group that is the largest. That "group" will try to tell you that they are better for one reason or another, but it really just boils down to the fact that they are bigger than you.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> So are most furries. I'm sure you have a fetish or something someone will find weird. Also, I will guarantee you there are more furries out there that look at furry porn then there are to the number of babyfurs in the fandom.


 
 nope ^^ no weird fetishes here.  I can deal with most furry porn just like i can deal with hentai....  its just the REALLY messed up stuff that i look down on.


----------



## Leon (Mar 5, 2010)

Nazis aren't that cool imo, unless they just like the uniforms and stuff, and baby fur is creepy imo.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 5, 2010)

leon said:


> Nazis aren't that cool imo, unless they just like the uniforms and stuff, and baby fur is creepy imo.



Babyfur being described as creepy I think is more acurate than saying it is MESSED UP like Usarise is.



Usarise said:


> nope ^^ no weird fetishes here.  I can deal with most furry porn just like i can deal with hentai....  its just the REALLY messed up stuff that i look down on.



Right and babyfur is in the same league as cub porn and beastiality right? cause babyfur is like, really fucked up man. -sarcasm-


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Babyfur being described as creepy I think is more acurate than saying it is MESSED UP like Usarise is.
> 
> 
> 
> Right and babyfur is in the same league as cub porn and beastiality right? cause babyfur is like, really fucked up man. -sarcasm-


 aww im not messed up! >.>

and are we talkin about the same thing?   im gettin the image of grown men in fursuits and diapers gettin it on when u say babyfur..... 0_0


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> aww im not messed up! >.>
> 
> and are we talkin about the same thing?   im gettin the image of grown men in fursuits and diapers gettin it on when u say babyfur..... 0_0



LOL! I didn't mean to sound like I was calling you messed up, I emant you are saying it is messed up.

And no, a fetish does not have to be a sexual thing. A lot of babyfurs just dress up in diapers, suck on a dummy and perhaps have their gf mother them, ya know, feed them, change the diaper etc. 

This is why I kinda flamed the OP I mean Nazifur and babyfur is mostly just people who dress up in either a nazi uniform or bay clothes/diapers. Big whoo, I can think of far worse stuff people like and these two are not on the list. I would put these under "Odd" if I was to categorize them.

Vore, I used to hate vore I used to hate the fact one of my best friends is into vore. But one day I was thinking, I was wondering what it was I hated about vore, I think it was because I always saw vore as bad. So I asked my friend about and he explained that it can come in various forms like rebirth, not just eating and sex and fucking corpses like most people think. I can't remember everything he told me though. Though he did admit he does get turned on by some of it. I can't see how it turns anyone on but meh now I have a better knowledge of it IO am willing to RP vore as a potential "victim" So yeah I like vore now, but not as a fetish or anything sexual.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

im not gunna quote that cuz itll take up too much space >.>

Err yeah a fetish usually is sexual.  any GF who will change diapers and feed them is kinda screwd up.

Well the thing with that is that MOST of these ppl are in it for the sexual reasons. i can think of a lot worse things too but thats not the topic.

Also idk what "vore" is....but i take it it is fucking corpses?  now, i like gore, blood, and death but not in porn form....  What we call these kinds of ppl are Necrophilliacs.

try to explain what vore is real quick then.  ill probably find it fucked and hate it but id like to know WHAT im hating on.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> im not gunna quote that cuz itll take up too much space >.>
> 
> Err yeah a fetish usually is sexual.  any GF who will change diapers and feed them is kinda screwd up.
> 
> ...



You are still generalizing babyfurs way to much, just like the OP. You have little knowledge and what you claim to know is actually false. This is like me saying "Most furries fursuit" and me basing that on the fact that very few people actually do it. Saying most babyfurs fuck in diapers is not an accurate assumption.

Vore does not always involve sex, and I have been told it never involves sex with a corpse. It can involve a predator eating prey, it can involve rebirthing, which from my understanding is where a female takes someone into their whomb to feel like she is pregnant, and rebirths them later, hence the name. I suppose rebirth is classed as a type of vore as the other participant is "swallowed" by the vagina. I have seen many "vore" pictures and the most common thing I have seen is just one eating another, I have not seen many that are sexual in anyway.

It's a very weird thing. And I said a fetish does not have to be anything sexual or involve sex, not that a fetish DOES NOT involve sex at all.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> You are still generalizing babyfurs way to much, just like the OP. You have little knowledge and what you claim to know is actually false. This is like me saying "Most furries fursuit" and me basing that on the fact that very few people actually do it. Saying most babyfurs fuck in diapers is not an accurate assumption.
> 
> Vore does not always involve sex, and I have been told it never involves sex with a corpse. It can involve a predator eating prey, it can involve rebirthing, which from my understanding is where a female takes someone into their whomb to feel like she is pregnant, and rebirths them later, hence the name. I suppose rebirth is classed as a type of vore as the other participant is "swallowed" by the vagina. I have seen many "vore" pictures and the most common thing I have seen is just one eating another, I have not seen many that are sexual in anyway.
> 
> It's a very weird thing. And I said a fetish does not have to be anything sexual or involve sex, not that a fetish DOES NOT involve sex at all.


 well i googled it and the first thing to come up was necro-porn.  -_-   the whole pred/prey thing is stupid. and so is "rebirth".  being swallowd by a vag sounds sexual to me :/  and eating eachother is pretty fuck'd and wrong.....at least i think it is because of the reason its for......


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> well i googled it and the first thing to come up was necro-porn.  -_-   the whole pred/prey thing is stupid. and so is "rebirth".  being swallowd by a vag sounds sexual to me :/  and eating eachother is pretty fuck'd and wrong.....at least i think it is because of the reason its for......



So a woman giving birth to her first baby is sexual is it? just because it involves vagina.

Sorry but I always understood sex involved a mans penis pumping a woman's vagina, not babies or birthing of any sort.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I suppose rebirth is classed as a type of vore as *the other participant is "swallowed" by the vagina.*


 


RandyDarkshade said:


> So a woman giving birth to her first baby is sexual is it? just because it involves vagina.
> 
> Sorry but I always understood sex involved a mans penis pumping a woman's vagina, not babies or birthing of any sort.


no a woman giving birth is not sexual.
and sex is a lot of things..... girl X girl guy X guy oral, anal, anywhere you can lick, ect. 

what your doing is defending people who shouldn't be defended. they chose to be fucked up like this.


----------



## MrBlack (Mar 5, 2010)

Bloopy said:


> Why do furries hate Nazi uniform fetishists who bend over backwards to let everyone know they're not really racist more than babyfurs who are actual pedophiles who actually for real poop their pants and make their moms do their poopy laundry?


 Nazi furs are fucking HOT ZIEG HEIL 
Lawls


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

MrBlack said:


> Nazi furs are fucking HOT ZIEG HEIL
> Lawls


 Ich will hier nicht mehr sprechen von der Nazi-Pelz faggots! Die Schande des Dritten Reiches und in den Kopf hoch geschraubt!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> no a woman giving birth is not sexual.
> and sex is a lot of things..... girl X girl guy X guy oral, anal, anywhere you can lick, ect.
> 
> what your doing is defending people who shouldn't be defended. they chose to be fucked up like this.



Like I said these are NOT as fucked up as paedohillia or beastiality. I am only defending them from narrow-minded biggots like you. OMG THEY DO FUCKED UP SHIT THAT DOESN"T AFFECT ME REALLY BUT I WILL BAWW OVER IT ANYWAY AND MAKE THEIR LIFE HELL CAUSE I FIND IT FUCKED UP"

They are not eating you, they are not putting YOU in diapers, They are not doing anything to YOU except existing in life. My friend might like vore, but he is the most sweet, loving guy in person I have ever met! I judge someone by their fucking personality, not what they like doing in their spare fucking time.


----------



## MrBlack (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Ich will hier nicht mehr sprechen von der Nazi-Pelz faggots! Die Schande des Dritten Reiches und in den Kopf hoch geschraubt!


 I got everything up until the last sentence..."I will hear no more of the nazi furrs faggots! The Something is something something and in The something something something!"  Ich nicht sprechen deustch so gut XP


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 5, 2010)

You know some people are known as "babyfur" because their sona is of a baby. I do wish people would do full research FULL research, not some fucking half-assed attempt at research taking teh first shit they see as gospel "Oh I found a picture on google that showed a necro version of vore so that MUST be what it is about" When you do research, RESEARCH it properly, try FA and see what various forms of art there is on a subject, don't just take the first thing you see as gospel.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 5, 2010)

MrBlack said:


> Ich nicht sprechen deustch so gut XP




I don't speak german that good?


----------



## MrBlack (Mar 5, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I don't speak german that good?


 Yes, all my german speaking skills, which are not alot, I accumulated from years of listening to Rammstein XP


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Like I said these are NOT as fucked up as paedohillia or beastiality. I am only defending them from narrow-minded biggots like you. OMG THEY DO FUCKED UP SHIT THAT DOESN"T AFFECT ME REALLY BUT I WILL BAWW OVER IT ANYWAY AND MAKE THEIR LIFE HELL CAUSE I FIND IT FUCKED UP"
> 
> They are not eating you, they are not putting YOU in diapers, They are not doing anything to YOU except existing in life. My friend might like vore, but he is the most sweet, loving guy in person I have ever met! I judge someone by their fucking personality, not what they like doing in their spare fucking time.


 
your acting like the typical textbook example of tolerance. it sickens me to no end and you really need better judgement i think. These odd "fetishes" these people have might not affect others but they still are wrong and they have pretty bad reasons for them. 

What people do in their spare time is usually related to their personality. If someone say: rapes young children and kills small animals with knives "in their spare time" but they have a wonderful and kind personallity!, does that make them fine? no. what you DO is what your personallity is.

Also I'm narrow minded for judging people who are into animals eating eachother to have them be born again? And for thinking people who wear diapers and want to be babies are weird? I think people should stop wanting to be so different that they try freak others out. Just do what your told to do.



MrBlack said:


> Yes, all my german speaking skills, which are not alot, I accumulated from years of listening to Rammstein XP


Yes. Rammstein FTW!  Riese Riese is one of their best.
the other sentence was "They disgrace the third reich and are screwed up in the head!" BTW


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> your acting like the typical textbook example of tolerance. it sickens me to no end and you really need better judgement i think.  These odd "fetishes" these people have might not affect others but they still are wrong and they have pretty bad reasons for them.
> 
> What people do in their spare time is usually related to their personality.  If someone say: rapes young children and kills small animals with knives "in their spare time" but they have a wonderful and kind personallity!, does that make them fine? no.  what you DO is what your personallity is.
> 
> Also I'm narrow minded for judging people who are into animals eating eachother to have them be born again? And for thinking people who wear diapers and want to be babies are weird?  I think people should stop wanting to be so different that they try freak others out.  Just do what your told to do.



They are only "wrong" cause you don't like them. What about people who make really blood filled and gore filled horror movies? Are they fucked in the head? Do they go out murdering people? No they don't. they just happen to like blood and gore filled movies and making them. 

If we all did as we were told life would be one hell of a fucking boring place. I am going to be myself, I am going to like my bicycles, like pulling my trailers, like what ever sexual fantasies I like and fuck what you or anyone else thinks. I am me, I am not the one who has a problem, people who have weird fetishes are not the ones who have a problem, the ones who have a problem are the ones like you.

So what if it gross's you out, do you have to view the pictures? did you HAVE to google vore? Do you have to have this debate about it with me and receive descriptive answers? No, you don't, you could easily ignore it.

Fuck I click on pictures on art sites I dislike all the time but I NEVER go bawwing on any forums or journals about All I do is "Eww gross" then close the picture and move on, simple. I don't waste my life letting stupid shit like what people like get to me. 

Vorephiles will not act out their fetish irl, well MOST won't. Because most people know it can't be done irl. 

So long as I don't have to read/see it every five minutes of the day I don't care what people do. Babyfur is a small minority of members in the fandom, and to be honest I bet you wont be able to spot one irl. And I bet it is impossible to spot a vorephile irl. 

I could judge you for being so narrow-minded about this, but I'm not, why? because I know you are actually a nice lad. I hope we don't start hating on each other because of this minor disagreement.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 5, 2010)

MrBlack said:


> Yes, all my german speaking skills, which are not alot, I accumulated from years of listening to Rammstein XP



Holy shit I got that right? I speak no german except hello and good bye XD

I am impressed I got that right.


----------



## Lazydabear (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> what is this Anna Frank's Nazi Fantasy? some vid or sumthin?


 
Read the book....Heres her background http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anne_Frank


----------



## MrBlack (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> your acting like the typical textbook example of tolerance. it sickens me to no end and you really need better judgement i think. These odd "fetishes" these people have might not affect others but they still are wrong and they have pretty bad reasons for them.
> 
> What people do in their spare time is usually related to their personality. If someone say: rapes young children and kills small animals with knives "in their spare time" but they have a wonderful and kind personallity!, does that make them fine? no. what you DO is what your personallity is.
> 
> ...


Fucking Reise Reise was there best...Ah god thats like my favorite CD, there isnt one song on that album that I hate


----------



## MrBlack (Mar 5, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Holy shit I got that right? I speak no german except hello and good bye XD
> 
> I am impressed I got that right.


 *gives you a cookie* 
Enjoy it...for the day of zombies is upon us


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> They are only "wrong" cause you don't like them. What about people who make really blood filled and gore filled horror movies? Are they fucked in the head? Do they go out murdering people? No they don't. they just happen to like blood and gore filled movies and making them.
> 
> If we all did as we were told life would be one hell of a fucking boring place. I am going to be myself, I am going to like my bicycles, like pulling my trailers, like what ever sexual fantasies I like and fuck what you or anyone else thinks. I am me, I am not the one who has a problem, people who have weird fetishes are not the ones who have a problem, the ones who have a problem are the ones like you.
> 
> ...


 
 I'm gonna stop arguing because you obviously won't change your opinion.  Its fun to hate and control people.  You should get used to it as it is the American attitude.  I'd also like to point out that i was able to argue against something i care very little for and knew nothing about.  I consider that a win in my book.  

If you want to be tolerant of everything fine, but most people will then associate you with the ones you defend.  Be careful of who you want to help.



RandyDarkshade said:


> Holy shit I got that right? I speak no german except hello and good bye XD
> 
> I am impressed I got that right.


 And nice.  I know some German from reading some books on it that i bought.  I can get by..... my grammer isnt too good and i dont know too many big words....


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> I'm gonna stop arguing because you obviously won't change your opinion.  Its fun to hate and control people.  You should get used to it as it is the American attitude.  I'd also like to point out that i was able to argue against something i care very little for and knew nothing about.  I consider that a win in my book.
> 
> If you want to be tolerant of everything fine, but most people will then associate you with the ones you defend.  Be careful of who you want to help.
> 
> ...



Aye, I don't think either of us are going to shift our views XD We have both shown we are too stubborn asses to change our views lol. I basically think saying it is "fucked up" is a bit too harsh when there are more fucked up things in life, that's all.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Aye, I don't think either of us are going to shift our views XD We have both shown we are too stubborn asses to change our views lol. I basically think saying it is "fucked up" is a bit too harsh when there are more fucked up things in life, that's all.


 Yeah i guess everyone wants to stand their ground.  I say "fucked up" for absence of a better term that weird.  Many things in life are wrong and then you can have fun trying to fix them.  One way or another.... XD


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Yeah i guess everyone wants to stand their ground.  I say "fucked up" for absence of a better term that weird.  Many things in life are wrong and then you can have fun trying to fix them.  One way or another.... XD


Flamming needle guns hahahaha


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

Blue-Flame said:


> Flamming needle guns hahahaha


 yes!  i still prefer my .45 or my crowbar though!


----------



## footfoe (Mar 5, 2010)

Bloopy said:


> Why do furries hate Nazi uniform fetishists who bend over backwards to let everyone know they're not really racist more than babyfurs who are actual pedophiles who actually for real poop their pants and make their moms do their poopy laundry?


WAIT WAIT WAIT WAIT!!!!

You mean furries hate Nazi uniform fetishists????? Oh hell no i'm fucking out of here, cause i love nazi uniforms


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> yes!  i still prefer my .45 or my crowbar though!


hahaha yes!

agreed footfoe agreed


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> yes!  i still prefer my .45 or my crowbar though!




I don't have a crowbar, but I do have a great big huge plumbers wrench, monkey wrench, what ever it is called.

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_FtKBBWnGNzQ/SwRWm9mjRbI/AAAAAAAAADI/ETMWnHZ1c30/s320/monkey_wrench.jpg


One of those a but much bigger. mine is about 40-50cm tall and is quite heavy, would easily break open a skull if I swung at someone.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I don't have a crowbar, but I do have a great big huge plumbers wrench, monkey wrench what ever it is called.
> 
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_FtKBBWnGNzQ/SwRWm9mjRbI/AAAAAAAAADI/ETMWnHZ1c30/s320/monkey_wrench.jpg
> 
> ...


 lol the crowbar was a joke but i do love my colt .45.   damn! u would use a monkey wrench!? that HC!


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> lol the crowbar was a joke but i do love my colt .45.   damn! u would use a monkey wrench!? that HC!


you gotta get a hockey mask to go with that, XD lol


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> lol the crowbar was a joke but i do love my colt .45.   damn! u would use a monkey wrench!? that HC!



I use it to remove gears from bicycle wheels. I use it to turn the special tool to unscrew the cassette from the wheel. But yeah if anyone tried starting on me it would make a nifty weapon.


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 5, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I use it to remove gears from bicycle wheels. I use it to turn the special tool to unscrew the cassette from the wheel. But yeah if anyone tried starting on me it would make a nifty weapon.


that and a bit of chain with a padlock, like a mace that one.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I use it to remove gears from bicycle wheels. I use it to turn the special tool to unscrew the cassette from the wheel. But yeah if anyone tried starting on me it would make a nifty weapon.


 yeah it would actually.... lol
this would be MY crowbar....


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> yeah it would actually.... lol
> this would be MY crowbar....


that has to be THE best crowbar eva!


----------



## xcliber (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> I'm gonna stop arguing because you obviously won't change your opinion.*  Its fun to hate and control people.*  You should get used to it as it is the American attitude.  I'd also like to point out that* i was able to argue against something i care very little for and knew nothing about.*  I consider that a win in my book.



1.) explains alot. You really are just a hateful, narrow minded biggot. At first, it seemed as though you were willing to at least hear out the other side. But you're no better than Bloopy... :|
2.) A win? Seriously?! It's an EPIC FAIL! You haven't proved anything other than you enjoy hating and making other people miserable just because they aren't up to your perfect definition of normal.

That said, you ARE just as "fucked up" as any babyfur or vorephile! 
So welcome to the club!


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

Blue-Flame said:


> that has to be THE best crowbar eva!


"If you dont know why you would need a scoped crowbar then your not ready for it."



xcliber said:


> That said, you ARE just as "fucked up" as any babyfur or vorephile!
> So welcome to the club!


i dont remember you being in that argument.  its over now so your kinda late :/  
Nope IM considered normal by the standards of society.  so GB to your club ^^


----------



## xcliber (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> "If you dont know why you would need a scoped crowbar then your not ready for it."


It's for headcrabs.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

xcliber said:


> It's for headcrabs.


 BINGO!    thats whatll be invading in 2012 ya know.  the combine are coming!


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> BINGO!    thats whatll be invading in 2012 ya know.  the combine are coming!


hahahaha hell yes


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 5, 2010)

xcliber said:


> It's for headcrabs.




LOL I just read your sig and noticed the (c) RandyDarkshade XD


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

Blue-Flame said:


> hahahaha hell yes


 well it MIGHT also be a zombie invasion in which case ive played enough L4D2 to live i think!


----------



## xcliber (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> BINGO!    thats whatll be invading in 2012 ya know.  the combine are coming!


So THAT's what this whole 2012 thing is about!
OH shit! I have less than 2 years left to build a working gravity gun. 0.o



RandyDarkshade said:


> LOL I just read your sig and noticed the (c) RandyDarkshade XD





So anyway, about those Nazi-furs...


----------



## footfoe (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> well it MIGHT also be a zombie invasion in which case ive played enough L4D2 to live i think!


its a matter of WHEN, not IF.

I want to be prepared as soon as possible!  

But i'd go with a Axe or Hatchet when it comes to zombie killing.  Crowbars are for prying Axes are for splitting


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 5, 2010)

xcliber said:


> So THAT's what this whole 2012 thing is about!
> OH shit! I have less than 2 years left to build a working gravity gun. 0.o
> 
> 
> ...


about them?


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

footfoe said:


> its a matter of WHEN, not IF.
> 
> I want to be prepared as soon as possible!
> 
> But i'd go with a Axe or Hatchet when it comes to zombie killing. Crowbars are for prying Axes are for splitting


im actually going to use my guns and my katana collection. it doesnt get enough use!



xcliber said:


> So THAT's what this whole 2012 thing is about!
> OH shit! I have less than 2 years left to build a working gravity gun.


oh dont worry about it! just search through the ruins of Black Mesa and hope for the best!


----------



## xcliber (Mar 5, 2010)

Blue-Flame said:


> about them?



hmmm... I just watched "The Producers" last night. I'm cool with Nazi furs.


----------



## manekineko (Mar 5, 2010)

Well im using a tank then!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

xcliber said:


> hmmm... I just watched "The Producers" last night. I'm cool with Nazi furs.


 how does The Producers have anything to do with nazis? 0.o   w/e...


----------



## manekineko (Mar 5, 2010)

> Originaly posted by xcliberhmmm... I just watched "The Producers" last night. I'm cool with Nazi furs



thats confusing.......


----------



## Takun (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> how does The Producers have anything to do with nazis? 0.o   w/e...



You haven't seen The Producers have you.


----------



## xcliber (Mar 5, 2010)

This version:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNXj-SCx5dY&feature=related


----------



## manekineko (Mar 5, 2010)

yeah i havent seen the producers but.........


----------



## footfoe (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> im actually going to use my guns and my katana collection. it doesnt get enough use!
> 
> 
> oh dont worry about it! just search through the ruins of Black Mesa and hope for the best!


I don't have much faith in Katanas. Western weapons have more destructive power.  They have more weight and don't depend on sharpness.


----------



## footfoe (Mar 5, 2010)

Btw i have a zombie thread in off topic right now, lets go there


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Btw i have a zombie thread in off topic right now, lets go there


 no no.... this is fine. derailing threads is fun ^^


----------



## garoose (Mar 5, 2010)

So thats why we all play video games so much, to train for the apocolypse, it all makes sense now.

Also we can only hope its a zombine invasion, that way, with our combined half life and l4d skills, we can't lose!


----------



## Kin the adorable fox (Mar 5, 2010)

What if the zombies know how to use a gun though?


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 5, 2010)

nazi uniforms are FUCKING HOTTT


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> nazi uniforms are FUCKING HOTTT


----------



## MrBlack (Mar 5, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> nazi uniforms are FUCKING HOTTT


 ME AND YOU, RIGHT NOW *opens van door*


----------



## garoose (Mar 5, 2010)

Kin the adorable fox said:


> What if the zombies know how to use a gun though?


 
Then we've gotta learn how to eat flesh!!


----------



## Kin the adorable fox (Mar 5, 2010)

I have a better idea! We make a supersoldier!


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Mar 5, 2010)

TheNewfie said:


> Nazis are fun to kill =D, that is all


*I couldn't think of the many ways I can agree with you*


----------



## Ricky (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> your acting like the typical textbook example of tolerance. it sickens me to no end and you really need better judgement i think. These odd "fetishes" these people have might not affect others but they still are wrong and they have pretty bad reasons for them.
> 
> _*What people do in their spare time is usually related to their personality*_. If someone say: rapes young children and kills small animals with knives "in their spare time" but they have a wonderful and kind personallity!, does that make them fine? no. what you DO is what your personallity is.
> 
> Also I'm narrow minded for judging people who are into animals eating eachother to have them be born again? And for thinking people who wear diapers and want to be babies are weird? I think people should stop wanting to be so different that they try freak others out. Just do what your told to do.



I don't think you are narrow-minded as much as not looking at things objectively.

Well, OK -- that could be considered narrow-minded.

You are trying to psychoanalyze people to state that these fetishes are "wrong" because of what you think is going on in their head.  Unless you consider thoughts to be a crime (this would include _make-believe_) I don't think you have thought this out well enough.

Just to clarify though -- I agree it's weird, but you used the word "wrong" which has to do with morality.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 5, 2010)

MrBlack said:


> ME AND YOU, RIGHT NOW *opens van door*



you fer srs?


----------



## MrBlack (Mar 5, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> you fer srs?


 For the GLORY OF GERMANY!!


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 5, 2010)

MrBlack said:


> For the GLORY OF GERMANY!!



FOR ZE MOTHERLAND


----------



## xcliber (Mar 5, 2010)

Ricky said:


> I don't think you are narrow-minded as much as not looking at things objectively.
> 
> Well, OK -- that could be considered narrow-minded.
> 
> ...



Intelligent conversation ended 2 pages ago. Now grab a shotgun and help kill some of these damn Zombine Nazis!


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Mar 5, 2010)

xcliber said:


> Intelligent conversation ended 2 pages ago. Now grab a shotgun and help kill some of these damn Zombine Nazis!


*Yay let shoot some Zombie Nazis!*clocks shotgun**


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> *Yay let shoot some Zombie Nazis!*clocks shotgun**


 *We're into killin' nazis bussiness.  [insert zombieland reference here]*


----------



## Tommy (Mar 5, 2010)

xcliber said:


> Intelligent conversation ended 2 pages ago. Now grab a shotgun and help kill some of these damn Zombine Nazis!



Consider them dead.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Consider them *un-*dead.


 this is zombie time.  use appro. language.


----------



## garoose (Mar 5, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Consider them *re*-dead.


 


Usarise said:


> this is zombie time. use appro. language.


 
double fix'd


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

garoose said:


> double fix'd


 oh it seems we've got ourselves a smartass.  Back of the bus Francis


----------



## garoose (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> oh it seems we've got ourselves a smartass. Back of the bus Francis


 
I hate buses


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

garoose said:


> I hate buses


 I hate Doctors
and lawyers 
and cops


----------



## garoose (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> I hate Doctors
> and lawyers
> and cops


 
Is there anything you don't hate?


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

garoose said:


> Is there anything you don't hate?


 You know what i don't hate? vests.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> this is zombie time.  use appro. language.





garoose said:


> double fix'd



Thanks for the correction(s).


----------



## footfoe (Mar 5, 2010)

Make fun of Nazis all you want, but after the war Western Germany became much more prosperous.

coincidence? probably.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Make fun of Nazis all you want, but after the war Western Germany became much more prosperous.
> 
> coincidence? probably.


 we're on the topic of L4D.  
I hate computers.


----------



## garoose (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> we're on the topic of L4D.
> I hate computers.


 
Now I know for sure you've grabbed one too many shots.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 1, 2010)

I hate nazis.


----------



## Browder (Apr 1, 2010)

Mild necro, but still.

Why Usarise? Why?!


----------



## Usarise (Apr 1, 2010)

Browder said:


> Mild necro, but still.
> 
> Why Usarise? Why?!


 Because this is serious bussiness.  Killin' nazi bussiness.

...oh you meant why the necro? :3  because it was mentioned in another thread and i hadnt gotten it locked for something stupid yet! 

/ontopic  
i dislike baby furs too.


----------



## Teco (Apr 1, 2010)

If you're a Nazi, you aren't a furry. If you're not german you aren't a Nazi, if you can't come up to me in real life and go Guten Tag, you are no Nazi.

Baby Furs.  If thats all you do. Fuck you fuck you fuck you, wth, no nonono. I dont accept you. You are no baby, you're fucking weird. There are no baby furs. I dont care if an artist drew characters with a love child or something because thats something different. But straight up baby furs are freaky and eventually attracts pedos who turn the creepy shit to horrible child porn. Just fucking no

..saying that, I like S.S. uniforms, not the people who wore them. I cant help it. Those things look kickass and if you say an article of clothing is evil then fuck you.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 1, 2010)

Teco said:


> *If you're a Nazi, you aren't a furry. If you're not german you aren't a Nazi, if you can't come up to me in real life and go Guten Tag, you are no Nazi.*
> 
> Baby Furs.  If thats all you do. Fuck you fuck you fuck you, wth, no nonono. I dont accept you. You are no baby, you're fucking weird. There are no baby furs. I dont care if an artist drew characters with a love child or something because thats something different. But straight up baby furs are freaky and eventually attracts pedos who turn the creepy shit to horrible child porn. Just fucking no
> 
> ..saying that, I like S.S. uniforms, not the people who wore them. I cant help it. Those things look kickass and if you say an article of clothing is evil then fuck you.



Just because someone is German does not instantly make them a Nazi.


----------



## Willow (Apr 1, 2010)

I have no problem with either really as long as they're not trying to force it on everyone else...


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 1, 2010)

Nazi babies :3


----------



## Browder (Apr 1, 2010)

Relevant.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 1, 2010)

Browder said:


> Relevant.


win ^


----------



## Vriska (Apr 1, 2010)

...I want to make a babyfur fursona now. :|
I'm sick now, aren't I?


----------



## Usarise (Apr 1, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> ...I want to make a babyfur fursona now. :|
> I'm sick now, aren't I?


 yes you are. now GTFO


----------



## Vriska (Apr 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> yes you are. now GTFO


WHATEVER.
YOU MUST ADMIT THE NON-CUBPORN DRAWINGS ARE KINDA CUTE.


----------



## Browder (Apr 1, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> WHATEVER.
> YOU MUST ADMIT THE NON-CUBPORN DRAWINGS ARE KINDA CUTE.



But you're tempting fate when you make them. Someone's gonna sic a Rule 34 on that diaper so fast. Not worth it.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 1, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> WHATEVER.
> YOU MUST ADMIT THE NON-CUBPORN DRAWINGS ARE KINDA CUTE.


 they are cute but most cub is porn so....
I DISAGREE.  GTFO


----------



## Vriska (Apr 1, 2010)

Browder said:


> But you're tempting fate when you make them. Someone's gonna sic a Rule 34 on that diaper so fast. Not worth it.


..Rule 34ing my notmade babyfur?
I don't want to make one now.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 1, 2010)

Nazi uniforms kick ass.

Baby furs just want attention.


----------



## Teco (Apr 1, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Just because someone is German does not instantly make them a Nazi.



Because thats totally what I said.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 1, 2010)

Teco said:


> Because thats totally what I said.



That's the message I got.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Apr 1, 2010)

I HEARD NAZIS


----------



## Teco (Apr 1, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> That's the message I got.


Well the message I get from you is this. Tonight. You.
I say german because Nazis were used by Hitler. Hitler stated the germans were the superior race. If you're not German, you aren't in anyway superior, in fact you're quite the opposite if you go around saying your a Nazi then because you aren't. That is if you aren't German. Its  like a requirement, just like natural blonde hair and blue eyes or whatever the shit the standard was.

Not all Germans are Nazis however, they're the only ones that can be in my mind. Otherwise you're just a stupid  moron, 'specially if you haven't taken the time to even learn the language.

And you cant be a baby fur if you aren't a baby. Otherwise you're a pedo. because everyone gets sexual desires and when these idiots run around like "I see my inner character as a babah!" They get it in their heads to act like a cutesy little baby. Acts like a baby + desire/lust/horny = You're a fucking Pedo.


----------



## Willow (Apr 1, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Nazi uniforms kick ass.
> 
> Baby furs just want attention.


I made a Nazi armband for class once...but glued the swastika on backwards....>__>


----------



## Leon (Apr 1, 2010)

I want to see Zrcalo in full uniform. :V


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 1, 2010)

Lol, that's a great pic, got me laughing.


----------



## Teco (Apr 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I made a Nazi armband for class once...but glued the swastika on backwards....>__>



You made a swastika armband, I'm fairly certain the swastika is actually a good symbol used by Hitler in a bad way so now everybody thinks its the sign of "Hey, I'm the devil!"

Just like Mary J was a medicine and now because idiots call it a drug its a drug.


----------



## Leon (Apr 2, 2010)

Teco said:


> You made a swastika armband, I'm fairly certain the swastika is actually a good symbol used by Hitler in a bad way so now everybody thinks its the sign of "Hey, I'm the devil!"
> 
> Just like Mary J was a medicine and now because idiots call it a drug its a drug.


 Hitler turned it backwards, the original stands for peace or something.


----------



## foxmusk (Apr 2, 2010)

didn't Hilter turn it at an angle? like, the original stood flat, and he made the lines diagonal.


----------



## Teco (Apr 2, 2010)

leon said:


> Hitler turned it backwards, the original stands for peace or something.





HarleyParanoia said:


> didn't Hilter turn it at an angle? like, the original stood flat, and he made the lines diagonal.



Yeah, something like that. Still, idiots dont know the difference or the history, they just go "hurr hurr, I wasn't there or Jewish but my ignorance makes me wanna be offended!"

Not that I flaunt or want to flaunt a swash-y but its still fucked up in a way.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 2, 2010)

Usarise said:


> they are cute but most cub is porn so....
> I DISAGREE.  GTFO



Wow, you must look at a lot of cub stuff if you know what most of it is...

Why are you looking at cub art if you claim to hate it?

Are you a closet pedo or something?


----------



## Willow (Apr 2, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> didn't Hilter turn it at an angle? like, the original stood flat, and he made the lines diagonal.


Nah..he just turned the original symbol at an angle 

Kinda like this





I made the armband because we were studying the holocaust...


----------



## foxmusk (Apr 2, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Wow, you must look at a lot of cub stuff if you know what most of it is...
> 
> Why are you looking at cub art if you claim to hate it?
> 
> Are you a closet pedo or something?



he's a closet bisexual/homosexual/pedophile/prob zoophile.

insecurity, thy name is Usarise.



HarleyParanoia said:


> didn't Hilter turn it at an angle?





WillowWulf said:


> Nah..he just turned the original symbol at an angle



that's what i said goddammit.


----------



## Browder (Apr 2, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> he's a closet bisexual/homosexual/pedophile/prob zoophile.
> 
> insecurity, thy name is Usarise.
> 
> ...




He's a 15 year old boy. What do you expect?

And she had pictures, so she wins.


----------



## foxmusk (Apr 2, 2010)

Browder said:


> He's a 15 year old boy. What do you expect?
> 
> And she had pictures, so she wins.



that he'll end up like me by the time he's almost 18. i mean, hell, i told myself i wouldn't be the way i am! HAHA.


----------



## Willow (Apr 2, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> that's what i said goddammit.


I read it wrong..I thought you were saying he _added_ the lines...sorry


----------



## Browder (Apr 2, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> that he'll end up like me by the time he's almost 18. i mean, hell, i told myself i wouldn't be the way i am! HAHA.



But at least you're sexually secure...ish. I mean you know what you want and aren't going to repress it.


----------



## Teco (Apr 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Nah..he just turned the original symbol at an angle
> 
> Kinda like this
> 
> ...



Thats some damned good detective work, Kitty. I'm proud.
besides im too lazy to google shit so weeeeeeeeesmalltexteeeeee


----------



## foxmusk (Apr 2, 2010)

Browder said:


> But at least you're sexually secure...ish. I mean you know what you want and aren't going to repress it.



*brofist* no reason to hide who you are USARISE.


----------



## Willow (Apr 2, 2010)

Teco said:


> Thats some damned good detective work, Kitty. I'm proud.
> besides im too lazy to google shit so weeeeeeeeesmalltexteeeeee


:/


----------



## Browder (Apr 2, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> *brofist* no reason to hide who you are USARISE.



It's his bedtime. He's not on anymore.

Still even if he was I don't think that he's a necrophiliac. Sorry Harley.


----------



## Teco (Apr 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> :/



Does kitty want a treat for solving the swash-y mystery? :V


----------



## Ricky (Apr 2, 2010)

Well, if he's 15 he can't be a pedo, at least.

It's still fair game then, right?


----------



## Willow (Apr 2, 2010)

Teco said:


> Does kitty want a treat for solving the swash-y mystery? :V


...maybe...


----------



## Browder (Apr 2, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Well, if he's 15 he can't be a pedo, at least.
> 
> It's still fair game then, right?



Nah. Everyone is subject to the 'halve your age then add seven' rule so the lowest he can go is 14 and 1/2.


----------



## foxmusk (Apr 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ...maybe...



i'll give you a treat, shota wolfie.


----------



## Willow (Apr 2, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i'll give you a treat, shota wolfie.


uhhhhhhh....


----------



## Gem145 (Apr 2, 2010)

Wolfenstein ... nice game


----------



## Teco (Apr 2, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i'll give you a treat, shota wolfie.


You cant, she's under-- oh wait you're Harley.


WillowWulf said:


> ...maybe...


TOO BAD GET IN YOUR CORNE-- Im just joking. OR AM I. No no, I'll be nice :V


----------



## foxmusk (Apr 2, 2010)

Teco said:


> You cant, she's under-- oh wait you're Harley.
> 
> TOO BAD GET IN YOUR CORNE-- Im just joking. OR AM I. No no, I'll be nice :V



i'm underage B)


----------



## Usarise (Apr 2, 2010)

Im back.


HarleyParanoia said:


> he's a closet bisexual/homosexual/pedophile/prob zoophile.


 


Browder said:


> It's his bedtime. He's not on anymore.
> 
> Still even if he was I don't think that he's a necrophiliac. Sorry Harley.


I love the things people say about me when im not here >.>
it wasnt my bedtime either.... i went to go play xbox....and i stopped at about 1AM...

/ontopic I don't really mind nazis as long as they dont kill any jews.


----------



## shark whisperer (Apr 2, 2010)

i dont mind nazi's neither, but he keeps his "ideas" on himself.

he can come on my opinion (i wont discriminate, thats to low for me, i accept everybody as long as they accept me) , but let him keep his ideas at home, don't mix the furry part with nazi crosses and stuff.
KEEP THAT STUFF SEPARATE.

thats my opinion , but im just new here.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Apr 3, 2010)

We sometimes think that some of the Nazi furs are racist, but are just hiding their feelings about it.  Also, the fact that Nazis killed 6,000,000 Jews makes you look bad saying that you are one, even if you're not racist.

People don't really talk about Communist Furs that much, but I'm pretty sure they're out there*.  If there were a Communist Furs group, I'm not exactly sure how the fandom as a whole would handle it.

*Though I myself am not Communist, since suppressing free speech goes against American Liberalism.


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 3, 2010)

quayza said:


> How would you like your nuts? Speared, cheese grated , on fire or all of the above?


HE WANTS TO DIP HIS BALLLLLLS IN IT!!!

couldnt resist

if u know what thats from then you get a cookie and +5 in your awesome rep


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 3, 2010)

yummynbeefy said:


> HE WANTS TO DIP HIS BALLLLLLS IN IT!!!
> 
> couldnt resist
> 
> if u know what thats from then you get a cookie and +5 in your awesome rep



I know what it's from, wanna say it's Adult Swim but I watch a lot of stuff, not sure.


----------



## Willow (Apr 3, 2010)

Teco said:


> You cant, she's under-- oh wait you're Harley.
> 
> TOO BAD GET IN YOUR CORNE-- Im just joking. OR AM I. No no, I'll be nice :V


:/


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

Teco said:


> Thats some damned good detective work, Kitty. I'm proud.
> besides im too lazy to google shit so weeeeeeeeesmalltexteeeeee





Teco said:


> Does kitty want a treat for solving the swash-y mystery? :V



Eh? Someone is using my name for kitteh?

You're spelling it wrong.



WillowWulf said:


> :/



Don't accept treats from males who aren't me strangers.


----------



## Willow (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Eh? Someone is using my name for kitteh?
> 
> You're spelling it wrong.
> 
> ...


But you both are using it wrong D:


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> But you both are using it wrong D:



I'm not the one person that calls you kitten.

I didn't want to make you a liar.

Kitteh.


----------



## LycanBlade (Apr 3, 2010)

to tell u the truth, i hate nazi's and all they stand for, but they did have pretty epic uniforms, same with the soviets


----------



## Willow (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I'm not the one person that calls you kitten.
> 
> I didn't want to make you a liar.
> 
> Kitteh.


I see....clever >___>


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 3, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> People don't really talk about Communist Furs that much, but I'm pretty sure they're out there*.  If there were a Communist Furs group, I'm not exactly sure how the fandom as a whole would handle it.
> 
> *Though I myself am not Communist, since suppressing free speech goes against American Liberalism.



There is a Soviet/Warsaw Pact Furs group, though like the Nazi Furs they do not subscribe to the ideology practiced by those (undoubtedly evil) regimes.


----------



## Teco (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Eh? Someone is using my name for kitteh?
> 
> You're spelling it wrong.


 Nah, I just didnt want to copy you


atrakaj said:


> I'm not the one person that calls you kitten.
> 
> I didn't want to make you a liar.
> 
> Kitteh.


 ...besides Kitten sounds pedo-y.


----------



## Willow (Apr 3, 2010)

Teco said:


> Nah, I just didnt want to copy you
> ...besides Kitten sounds pedo-y.


heh...


----------



## Teco (Apr 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> heh...


 By the way.. whats my name? :V


----------



## Willow (Apr 3, 2010)

Teco said:


> By the way.. whats my name? :V


..Mr. Teco?


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> heh...



Trying to emulate my creepy laugh?

Heh heh.



WillowWulf said:


> ..Mr. Teco?



And I am?


----------



## Teco (Apr 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ..Mr. Teco?


 Seeing as this is the Nazi thread, that HERR Teco to you. :V


atrakaj said:


> Trying to emulate my creepy laugh?
> 
> Heh heh.
> 
> ...



Eh-heh heh

Nobody :V


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

Teco said:


> Seeing as this is the Nazi thread, that HERR Teco to you. :V
> 
> 
> Eh-heh heh
> ...



If you're Herr Teco then you had better have more respect.

I have been called Fuhrer >:V .


----------



## Willow (Apr 3, 2010)

Teco said:


> Seeing as this is the Nazi thread, that HERR Teco to you. :V


Of course..


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Of course..



*Taps foot.*

I'm waiting.


----------



## Teco (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> If you're Herr Teco then you had better have more respect.
> 
> I have been called Fuhrer >:V .


 
I've been called Jesus :V
...or at least looked like him before I pulled an Aslan on my hair.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

Teco said:


> I've been called Jesus :V
> ...or at least looked like him before I pulled an Aslan on my hair.



I've been called God.

Tru fax.


Teco...*I* am your father! *quuuu-keee*


----------



## Willow (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> *Taps foot.*
> 
> I'm waiting.


*folds ears*
...for what?


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *folds ears*
> ...for what?



Last post.

Previous page.


----------



## Teco (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I've been called God.
> 
> Tru fax.
> 
> ...


 No. It cant be. THATS A LIE! ITS NOT TRUE!


WillowWulf said:


> *folds ears*
> ...for what?


:V Call him something. Like... like douche or something, he certainly wont afflict his wrath upon you or anything.


----------



## Willow (Apr 3, 2010)

Teco said:


> :V Call him something. Like... like douche or something, he certainly wont afflict his wrath upon you or anything.


._.
Atra? I dunnooo >__>


----------



## Teco (Apr 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ._.
> Atra? I dunnooo >__>


 Fool! He'll go psycho on you now!


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ..Mr. Teco?





WillowWulf said:


> ._.
> Atra? I dunnooo >__>



...

>:V

So he's the mister and I'm not?

>:V

...

...

Heh.

Heh heh.

Heh heh heh.

Heh heh.

Heh.


The lack of formality and foreshortened name shows a familiarity and that my presence is a comfort.

Heh.

Heh heh.

Heh.


----------



## Teco (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> ...
> 
> The lack of formality and foreshortened name shows a familiarity and that my presence is a comfort.


 
Btw, he hates that, :V he's a evil mage. He wishes to be feared.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

Teco said:


> Btw, he hates that, :V he's a evil mage. He wishes to be feared.



She does fear me.

Don't you, kitteh?

But I also like it when people know who their master is.


----------



## Willow (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> She does fear me.
> 
> Don't you, kitteh?
> 
> But I also like it when people know who their master is.


._.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ._.



Don't you? *>:V*


----------



## Willow (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Don't you? *>:V*


*tears up*
..don't yell.....


----------



## Teco (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> She does fear me.
> 
> Don't you, kitteh?
> 
> But I also like it when people know who their master is.


 
Pfft.

Yes, I do believe the title of Master is a good one. :V


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *tears up*
> ..don't yell.....



Only my facial expression was loud.

You fear me.

I am your master.

Correct?


----------



## Teco (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Only my facial expression was loud.
> 
> You fear me.
> 
> ...


 
inb4 sad face and/or herpes


----------



## Willow (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Only my facial expression was loud.
> 
> You fear me.
> 
> ...


*whimpers* ;^;


----------



## Teco (Apr 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *whimpers* ;^;


 Called it 
Besides I'm more her Master than you, she calls me Mister :V


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *whimpers* ;^;



Are you complaining? >:V



Teco said:


> Called it
> Besides I'm more her Master than you, she calls me Mister :V



Mister means she's distant from you.


----------



## Willow (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Are you complaining? >:V
> 
> 
> 
> Mister means she's distant from you.



Why does everyone fight over me?


----------



## selkie (Apr 3, 2010)

Teco said:


> Seeing as this is the Nazi thread, that HERR Teco to you. :V



Most Nazis aren't even German anymore, the laws over there are SO STRICT.
They're all in Alabama and prison.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Why does everyone fight over me?



People try to take you from my possession.

I don't like it when people try to steal from me.


----------



## Teco (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Mister means she's distant from you.


 I think it signals respect :V


WillowWulf said:


> Why does everyone fight over me?


Cause you need to go get me a sandvich right damned now, servant :V


----------



## Willow (Apr 3, 2010)

Teco said:


> I think it signals respect :V
> 
> Cause you need to go get me a sandvich right damned now, servant :V


._.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

Teco said:


> I think it signals respect :V
> 
> Cause you need to go get me a sandvich right damned now, servant :V



Respect.

Heh.

I never knew Dick was German.


----------



## Teco (Apr 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ._.


 Sandvich. NOW.


atrakaj said:


> Respect.
> 
> Heh.
> 
> I never knew Dick was German.


 
It wasn't, till I got there. I blame the women for spreading my nickname around. "Das Dick~" They would ooo and aaah.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

Teco said:


> Sandvich. NOW.
> 
> 
> It wasn't, till I got there. I blame the women for spreading my nickname around. "Das Dick~" They would ooo and aaah.



They marveled at the small size.


----------



## Teco (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> They marveled at the small size.


 
I'm sorry to hear that. :V


----------



## Willow (Apr 3, 2010)

Teco said:


> Sandvich. NOW.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


>



He's just jealous because he can't get leon to fetch him one.


----------



## Teco (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> He's just jealous because he can't get leon to fetch him one.


 Who's leon?


----------



## Willow (Apr 3, 2010)

Teco said:


> Who's leon?


*wags tail*


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

Teco said:


> Who's leon?











WillowWulf said:


> *wags tail*



Mutiny?


----------



## Willow (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Mutiny?


._.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ._.



Answer the question.


----------



## Teco (Apr 3, 2010)

Oh that Leon.  .........Who?


WillowWulf said:


> *wags tail*


 


atrakaj said:


> Answer the question.


 
Of course it is.


----------



## Willow (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Answer the question.


*folds down ears*
...no..but he calls me kitten...


----------



## Teco (Apr 3, 2010)

Here kitty kitty kitten :V


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *folds down ears*
> ...no..but he calls me kitten...



No, he calls you kitty.

I call you kitteh.

You may show your affection to him through barking and tail wagging, but no licking.


----------



## Willow (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> No, he calls you kitty.
> 
> I call you kitteh.
> 
> You may show your affection to him through barking and tail wagging, but no licking.


._.


----------



## Teco (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> No, he calls you kitty.
> 
> I call you kitteh.
> 
> You may show your affection to him through barking and tail wagging, but no licking.


 
And sandwich fetching. Im fucking hungry. Feed the 100lb fucker.


----------



## Willow (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> No, he calls you kitty.
> 
> I call you kitteh.
> 
> You may show your affection to him through barking and tail wagging, but no licking.


I meant Leon...


----------



## Teco (Apr 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I meant Leon...


 
Atra, we've both been deceived by Leon, he's been with the sandvich getter behind our backs, we must dispose of him, I say! :V


----------



## Willow (Apr 3, 2010)

Teco said:


> Atra, we've both been deceived by Leon, he's been with the sandvich getter behind our backs, we must dispose of him, I say! :V


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I meant Leon...



Ah, kk.



Teco said:


> Atra, we've both been deceived by Leon, he's been with the sandvich getter behind our backs, we must dispose of him, I say! :V



Fuck that.

He makes me sandwiches >:V .


----------



## Teco (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Ah, kk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Oh well you dont need Willow then. She's only good for sandviches in a Master/Pet relationship anyway.


----------



## Willow (Apr 3, 2010)

Teco said:


> Oh well you dont need Willow then. She's only good for sandviches in a Master/Pet relationship anyway.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

Teco said:


> Oh well you dont need Willow then. She's only good for sandviches in a Master/Pet relationship anyway.



Wrong.

She helps me lure unsuspecting females.


----------



## Teco (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Wrong.
> 
> She helps me lure unsuspecting females.


 
How? Lesbian Butch Pedos?


----------



## Willow (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Wrong.
> 
> She helps me lure unsuspecting females.


D:


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

Teco said:


> How? Lesbian Butch Pedos?



You should check the intro threads more often.



WillowWulf said:


> D:



It's a good thing.


----------



## Teco (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You should check the intro threads more often.



Pfft. Yeah right.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

Teco said:


> Pfft. Yeah right.



Heh.

Heh heh.

Heh.


----------



## Willow (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> It's a good thing.


..how is that good D:


----------



## Teco (Apr 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ..how is that good D:


 How ISNT it.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ..how is that good D:



They like me.


----------



## Willow (Apr 3, 2010)

*sits in corner*

...so now I'm just a tool ;^;


----------



## Atrak (Apr 4, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *sits in corner*
> 
> ...so now I'm just a tool ;^;



Among other things, yes.


----------



## Willow (Apr 4, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Among other things, yes.


..what do you mean by other things?!


----------



## Atrak (Apr 4, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ..what do you mean by other things?!



You'll know soon enough.

Or won't, either way.


----------



## Willow (Apr 4, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You'll know soon enough.
> 
> Or won't, either way.


;^;


----------



## Atrak (Apr 4, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ;^;



Those had better not be tears I see.


----------



## Willow (Apr 4, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Those had better not be tears I see.


*folds down ears*


----------



## Tommy (Apr 4, 2010)

...what's going on THIS time?


----------



## Atrak (Apr 4, 2010)

Tommy said:


> ...what's going on THIS time?



Same old, same old.

You?


----------



## Willow (Apr 4, 2010)

Tommy said:


> ...what's going on THIS time?


I never know..they kinda drag me around like a puppet or something...


----------



## Atrak (Apr 4, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I never know..they kinda drag me around like a puppet or something...



Heh.

Almost accurate.


----------



## Willow (Apr 4, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Heh.
> 
> *Almost* accurate.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 4, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Same old, same old.
> 
> You?



Nothing really.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 4, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


>



I do give you *some *freedom.


A little.


----------



## Willow (Apr 4, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I do give you *some *freedom.
> 
> 
> A little.


Some freedom huh...


----------



## Atrak (Apr 4, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Some freedom huh...



Would you rather be put in the kennel? >:V


----------



## Tommy (Apr 4, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Would you rather be put in the kennel? >:V



o.o Harsh.


----------



## Willow (Apr 4, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Would you rather be put in the kennel? >:V


*folds down ears, whimpers*


----------



## Atrak (Apr 4, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *folds down ears, whimpers*



Exactly.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 4, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Exactly.



Why are you so harsh to her, anyway?


----------



## Atrak (Apr 4, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Why are you so harsh to her, anyway?



The forum is bringing out the extreme dom in me.

I feel the need to control people.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 4, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> The forum is bringing out the extreme dom in me.
> 
> I feel the need to control people.



Oh, I guess that's a valid reason.


----------



## Bando (Apr 4, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> The forum is bringing out the extreme dom in me.
> 
> I feel the need to control people.



Atrakaj uses mind control!

It's super effective!


----------



## Atrak (Apr 4, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Oh, I guess that's a valid reason.



Indeed.

Plus, by bringing out my need for control here, I am able to refrain from doing so irl, thus saving you all for another day without me as supreme dictator.



Bando37 said:


> Atrakaj uses mind control!
> 
> It's super effective!



One-hit K.O., too.


----------

